# ESP block



## carol ann (Oct 15, 2018)

I am needing help coding this procedure.

Patient had a erector spinae injection with cath. implanted at another facility for pain control due to rib fractures.  Anesthesiologist orders local anesthesia to be given in via cath every 12 hrs by local physician. 

My question is: How and what code do we use for the physician to inject the medication into the cath?


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 16, 2018)

From AMA CPT Assistant January 2018

Question: What is the appropriate code to report an erector spinae plane (ESP) block for postoperative pain in which the needle is
inserted at the T5 transverse process under ultrasound guidance? A local anesthetic test dose was delivered and a catheter was threaded.
This particular ESP block was for post-thoracotomy chest wall pain. 

Answer: There is no specific CPT code that describes this service; therefore, code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, should
be reported for the ESP block. When reporting an unlisted code to describe a procedure or service, it will be necessary to submit
supporting documentation (eg, procedure report) along with the claim to provide an adequate description of the nature, extent,
and need for the procedure; and the time, effort, and equipment necessary to provide the service.


----------

